# Bait Shops Tampa - Sarasota Area



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm flying down to Tampa/St.Pete tommorow. Any recommended bait shops in the area. Need to pick up some fishbites and whatever else catches my eye.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Found 1 on W Gandy BLVD in Tampa I'll check out.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh almost forgot also if anyone has any fishing reports from the area. Would be apprieciated


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

New Pass Bait & Tackle right there south side of bridge at New Pass. Make the right before bridge and it's on immediate left before you'd enter Ken Thompson Park. If your boatless, you can fish the Park, or on North side of New Pass bridge they have a wood walkway underneath you can fish from. Also north or better yet south Lido beach. Should plan on the live shrimp fishin' for most, caught Ladyfish on gotcha plugs in past, and yo-zuris for casting at snook. 

Only report I have is from that neck of the woods is ~ 
http://www.floridasportsman.com/4cast/sw/
http://www.floridasportsman.com/4cast/we/

I'll be providing some limited reports from Pine/Sanibel Islands (Cape Coral-Ft. Myers area 7/2-7/7) and then, New Pass report (Sarasota area 7/8-7/9)  

At least that's the plan "God willin' and the creek don't rise." 

Go fish,

`bucket


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Saltwater


10,000 ISLANDS AND BACK COUNTRY FISHING: Captain Tom Haynes, (813) 973-0774: Snook catches are even better than last week. Some snook are measuring 36 inches. Trout are measuring to 24 inches. Reds are scattered, but fish the sandy areas along the beaches at high tide for redfish.. 

SARASOTA: Captain Rick Grassett, (941) 923-7799: Fishing the beach areas at Boca Grande, the moving pods are not biting at their peak. Some are feeding and can be caught, but not in the numbers guides are accustomed to. 

SOUTH SHORE BAIT & TACKLE: (813) 677-2575: The Apollo Beach area is producing cobia, generally in the 20-pound range. Mackerel are being caught in the straits between the spoil islands. Troll with flashy spoons or chum and use live shrimp. Up the Alafia River, snook are being caught on the cut edges of the spoil islands with big live shrimp. Trout are on the grass flats around Paradise Island. 

UPPER BAY AND SKYWAY AREA: Captain Sergio Atanes, (813) 973-7132: With red tide outside the Skyway, fish up in the bay and you should be OK. Fish the Kitchen area, Green Key and Whisky Key for redfish. Fish the oyster bars north of the Kitchen. Greenbacks and small, cut blue crabs fished on the bottom will take redfish in a heartbeat. Fish the mouth of Bullfrog Creek for snook at the 4- to 7-foot drop. 

UPPER TAMPA BAY: Denny B's Quality Bait & Tackle, (813) 885-9811: Big black drum are being caught at the bridges. Fish the docks at night for snook; use live bait or flies. Fish the creek mouths for redfish and snook. 

SOUTH PINELLAS: Captain Paul Hawkins, (727) 560-6762: Tarpon are in 30 to 40 feet of water in some areas. Snook and redfish are an easy catch. Pompano were in the passes but have moved out or up in the bay. Trout almost always can be the catch of the day. 

FISHING PIERS: South Pier, (941) 729-0117: Fish the pier for speckled trout, redfish, snook, flounder and even a stray grouper. Live or cut bait is best to use. 

MID-PINELLAS PARTY BOATS: Offshore bottom fishing from Hubbard's John's Pass Marina and Kingfish Dock, (727) 393-1947: Fish in 60 to 80 feet for red and gag grouper, mangrove snapper and gray snapper. Half- or all-day trips closer to shore are also available. 

GANDY BAIT & TACKLE: (813) 839-5551: Mackerel are in the upper bay in good numbers. Mangrove snapper are the easy catch; fill your coolers with this tasty fish. Fish the deep channels, rocky areas and the shipping channel. Live shrimp or small greenbacks are snapper candy.. 

CLEARWATER: Captain Richard Howard, Largo Fishing School, (727) 446-8962: Mackerel and barracuda were caught on one trip. Kingfish and amberjack were taken the day before. Bonito are being caught offshore. 

TARPON SPRINGS: Captain Rich Knox, (727) 376-8809: Snook, trout and some redfish are being caught. Cobia are on the beaches to 25 pounds on live pinfish. A few tarpon are around, but most moved offshore with the moon phase. 

HERNANDO BEACH: Hernando Beach Bait & Tackle, (352) 596-3375: Inshore catches remain good, with a lot of cobia showing. Redfish, trout and mangrove snapper are available. Offshore grouper catches have not picked up, and are still spotty. 

KEATON BEACH (PERRY): One More Cast Guide Service, (850) 584-9145: One party took a Keaton Beach slam: trout to 4.5 pounds (13 weighed 26.5 pounds), a 5-pound redfish, seven mackerel and six bluefish. Most were taken on live pilchards under Cajun Thunders. Offshore, the bag was just as mixed: red snapper, triggerfish, porgies and fine grouper, all taken on squid. 

SALTWATER FLY FISHING: The Saltwater Fly Fishermen, John and Chris Homer, (813) 259-3717: Snook and pompano are on the beaches. One angler took three snook at daylight, then caught two pompano. Tarpon continue to be the best chance for a very large fish.


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 5, 2005)

*Red tide, Red tide, Red tide....*

ALL inshore fishing from Tampa Bay to Boca Grande is being affected by Red Tide....

DO NOT believe the press (remember, those guys make their living by convincing you to COME, not to stay away!) I have been fishing the coastline here for 19 years and have NEVER seen more poor fishing or more dead fish than this summer. You MAY find some fish, don't get me wrong...but you also very well might not! I'm talking about not even being able to catch little whiting or pinfish off the beach for bait, let alone seeing any of the big boys...I was very disappointed last week to see ZERO, yes, that's ZERO schools of tarpon anywhere from 6pm to dark anywhere from Point O' Rocks to old Midnight Pass...this time of year they should be plentiful.

Hopefully it will improve soon. The Offshore Grand Prix this week off Sarasota will not help, but they'll be gone next week.

Tight lines, my friends...where ever you end up!

Old Timer


----------

